# Overhead Ceiling Trains



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought it might be a good idea to start a new thread here for Overhead Ceiling or Shelf Trains. I know there are few here already, but maybe it's time to freshen things up. 
There are probably a few more people out there, like me, who for one reason or another had to downsize their living "arrangements" and lost the space for any type of train layout. In my case, I finally got tired of having my trains all boxed up and in storage. So one day it dawned on me….. why not put the trains overhead?!?! That way I could at least have some of my trains out and running. So I set out to figure out a way to build a cheap, yet appealing, system. 
After spending a lot of time surfing the net and wondering around the big box hardware stores, I came up with an idea that seemed buildable to me. I found these things called seam binders; they are that piece of metal trim the covers the gap between your carpet and say tile or linoleum. I found them in two different styles and lengths. The fluted style only comes in 8’ lengths, and the flat style 8’ & 12’ lengths. (I like the look of the fluted better). Strong, bendable and easily cut to whatever length I needed. Check. 
For the cross ties, I used 1”x2” (nominal) poplar boards ripped down to 5/8”x ¾” (actual). The 5/8” dimension came from the gap on the inside of the seam binder. 5/8” thick seemed to fit nicely with a little room for error. I cross cut them to 8” wide as I liked the way that “looked” and I figured I could get either 1-G gauge track or 2-O gauge tracks in that space. And I could switch it up if I wanted to in the future. 
Next I built a jig to form and hold a 5’ diameter curve. I wasn’t sure if the curves were going to work out or not, but to my surprise they did when I finally put everything together. The holes did not line up one side, but I will try to fill them in somehow later on. 
So this is where I am at now. The next step will be to figure out the dimensions for the straight-a-ways and how to connect the ends. I figure this whole design is loosely based on the old erector sets. And they sure were a lot of fun. 
As far as they way to hang this system, I plan on using threaded rod with carriage bolts and coupling nuts to hold together two pieces of 1”x2” (nominal) poplar wood. I’ll fancy up the edges on the wood as well. And the threaded rod will have some adjustment if needed for a crooked ceiling, which I am pretty much planning on. I will post some more photos if there is any interest on seeing more of my project. 
The only thing I am really struggling with now is what color(s) to paint this thing. Anybody try something like this before? Any suggestions or ideas? Please share if ya do….. might just help the next guy…. Thanks.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very original idea. I've seen seam binder but never thought of using it like that. Great idea. 

best, 
TJ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

What a cool idea! 


-Kevin.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Good idea. I am also toying with a similar design for my Garage. Something that will not collect to much dust. I will be watching this thread closely so please ad picture. I do wonder how stable this will be and if it can handle the weight of an engine.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mass production mode....


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Paint shop.............










Ceiling supports.....


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very Neat idea. I'm curious to see how you will be attaching to the wall. 

I've been toying around the idea of putting a track up in my office for my customers.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

The "plan" is to use heavy duty toggle bolts through my drywall ceiling where I cannot find a ceiling joist. The system itself is very light. And the hangers will be spaced no more than 3' apart, so the weight of the train will be spread out over several of the hangers. Hopefully I will be able to find a joist every 3rd hanger.... It would have been easier if I incorporated some wall shelves into the design, but I really wanted the system to "float" out in the open without anchoring it to the walls. Possibly over the holidays I will be able to install all this. Right now I'm waiting for a warm day to finish the painting.


----------



## larryz (Nov 30, 2012)

I took a different approach. I purchased closet shelving from Tartget. You can get about a 8" piece for around $20.00 and attached them to the walls about 1' below the ceiling. They run all around the room and then I have a crossover X in the middle of the room joining the entire circle. The track is anchored with plastic tie downs and the x crossing running in the middle of the room is supported by the ceiling with small piano wire and ceiling anchors. The x crossing iteslf is wood to eliminate any bounce and works well.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Before you get set into stone what your spacing will be, may I suggest that you take the heaviest loco or rolling stock that you intend to run on this and find a way to suspend it between two hangers. If you get too much sag, it could cause you problems down the road. 

Just a thought. 

mark


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Posted By markperr on 03 Dec 2012 01:28 PM 
Before you get set into stone what your spacing will be, may I suggest that you take the heaviest loco or rolling stock that you intend to run on this and find a way to suspend it between two hangers. If you get too much sag, it could cause you problems down the road. 

Just a thought. 

mark 

That's the beauty of using the aluminum seam binders.... there is absolutely no downward flex when they are turned on their sides. Similar to a ceiling joist..... laid flat it will sag. But turn it on it's side, and it's super sturdy. The only place I am concerned is at the joints connecting the seam binders together. And for those locations, I will be installing a hanger to help hold the joint. However, a very good thing to think about when you are in the planning stage. Thanks.


----------



## makingtracks1 (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks like a great system! What did you use for the hanger rods and rod end caps? Looks really clean, doesn't look like threaded rod and nuts in the pic. 

Regards, 
Len


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Posted By makingtracks1 on 04 Dec 2012 08:13 PM 
That looks like a great system! What did you use for the hanger rods and rod end caps? Looks really clean, doesn't look like threaded rod and nuts in the pic. 

Regards, 
Len 

The hanger systems is really simple; starting at the bottom, I used 1" carriage bolts threaded through the bottom piece of wood and into a coupling nut. Then, yes, a section of threaded rod threaded into the top coupling nut, followed by the top carriage bolt. The top carriage bold was recessed into the top piece of wood so that the top piece will fit tightly against the ceiling.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are the toggle bolts that I found which seem to be perfect for this application:


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally got the time over the holidays to start putting together the layout. Here is the first section: 

[url="


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finished up the overhead layout this past weekend. Finally I am able to run my trains that have been stored away. A lot of work, but sooo worth the effort for me. 


[url="


----------

